# Best way to confirm SKC



## swamper8 (Jul 4, 2007)

2004 Audi Allroad 2.7T 6MT

Vag-Com Hex-USB + CAN

VCDS 10.6

What's the best way to confirm I have the correct SKC?

I logged into VCDS, opened a session with my engine ECU, clicked "LOGIN", entered my 4 digit (5 really) SKC and clicked "DO IT!" . Nothing happened. I don't know if that's good or bad. Same result when I connected to my instrument cluster.

I found all the procedures at the Ross-Tech website for coding new keys, swapping new/used clusters and swapping new/used ECUs etc but I don't want to go too far into any of those procedures just to check my SKC. I don't want to risk "breaking" any functionality of my car right now. I just want to see if I extracted the correct SKC from my cluster.

Thank you


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Complete auto-scan please first before you brick your car.

Papers! Bitten, we need to see your papers.

Best,


----------



## swamper8 (Jul 4, 2007)

Alright, I'm not 100% sure of what you're asking for. I know a autoscan will go out and query every possible address and give you a list of every ECU/controller in the car. That's fine, I can do that. Not sure what you mean by "papers" and what you need me to post.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

A valid auto-scan in the forum.

If asking for security information, this requires your identity authenticated for a high security device.

What you are asking for and how could be considered tampering with a device.
Since it is a security device you must conform to the secure data release model ( SDRM ).

best,


----------



## swamper8 (Jul 4, 2007)

sorry bro but I'm still not following. I'll need it in baby steps. Don't even know what a "auto scan in the forum" could possibly be unless you want me to do a auto scan of my car and post the results in the forum.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

You can start with the auto-scan to prove you have a genuine VCDS, to qualify for any type of answer in this forum as rule requirement.

Best


----------



## swamper8 (Jul 4, 2007)

I read the sticky at the top of the page before posting, I didn't see anything in there about having to validate my VCDS/cable in order to get an answer. Maybe I missed it. I will however post a auto-scan when I get home tonight. Don't know how that proves anything though as can't you auto-scan with the free "lite" version of VCDS as well? I used to use that with a EBAY cable before I bought the real deal.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

To put it a little more simply since Jack is on a roll today, post up an autoscan. Once that is up Jack has the ability to get you the correct SKC provided you can prove this is legally your car. VCDS will not reveal the code on your 04 and can only be given to you via the dealer or another piece of expensive software. Jack may offer you the service of retrieving your SKC, but wants legal proof that it is in fact your vehical. Hopefully you can understand why he ask for legal proof.


----------



## swamper8 (Jul 4, 2007)

That is much more clear thank you. From what I've read the dealer can't give me the SKC because they don't even see it anymore with the new system that is in place? (Since 05') It just gets passed along "behind the scenes"? But anyway, I may be wrong, that's just what the internet says. I have, or THINK I have my SKC but wouldn't mind having someone confirm it for me. VCDS is asking for a 5 digit PIN code or a 7 digit SKC (plus shop/date info) The number I have is 4027. I entered 04027 but now am afraid I entered it in the wrong area of the login screen.

I will definitely post up my autoscan tonight as soon as I get home. Probably will be 7 or 8pm


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Read rule #6 of the forum morality rules.

I will have to authenticate you for high security help.

Best,


----------



## swamper8 (Jul 4, 2007)

No problem. I can play by the rules. My autoscan is below, let me know what else I may need to do:

VCDS Version: Release 10.6.3
Data version: 20101206

Friday,06,May,2011,19:59:39:34997

Chassis Type: 4B - Audi A6 C5
Scan: 01 02 03 06 08 15 16 17 18 34 35 36 37 45 55 56 57 65 67 75
76 77

VIN: WA1YD64B14N021044 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 078-907-551-AZA.lbl
Part No: 4Z7 907 551 S
Component: 2.7L V6/5VT G 0020 
Coding: 07715
Shop #: WSC 02325 
VCID: 53AF6FE88B73
WA1YD64B14N021044 AUZ7Z0C2434883

2 Faults Found:
17695 - Boost Pressure Control Valve (N249): Open Circuit 
P1287 - 35-00 - - 
17978 - Engine Start Blocked by Immobilizer 
P1570 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8D0-907-389.lbl
Part No: 4Z7 907 389 A
Component: ABS/ESP allrad D56  
Coding: 06495
Shop #: WSC 08167 
VCID: 4A91728C5C39

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 4B0-959-655-AI84.lbl
Part No: 4Z7 959 655 J
Component: Airbag 8.4EP 3000 
Coding: 0000607
Shop #: WSC 02325 785 00200
VCID: 56A996FC9881

1 Fault Found:
01213 - Belt Tensioner Igniter; Rear Middle (N198) 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 4B0-907-487.lbl
Part No: 4B0 907 487 F
Component: Lenkradelektronik D01 
Coding: 01002
Shop #: WSC 02325 
VCID: 2F670318C79B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 4B0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 4B0 920 981 P
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRS. VDO D12 
Coding: 06264
Shop #: WSC 08307 
VCID: 336F0F682BB3
WA1YD64B14N021044 AUZ7Z0C2434883

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control Labels: 4Z7-907-553.lbl
Part No: 4Z7 907 553 F
Component: - 2C1A1 D060 
Coding: 25500
Shop #: WSC 09999 
VCID: 489548844235

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 35: Centr. Locks Labels: 4B0-962-258.lbl
Part No: 4B0 962 258 M
Component: Central Lock/Alarm D38 
Coding: 15885
Shop #: WSC 02325 
VCID: 336F0F682BB3

4 Faults Found:
01374 - Alarm triggered by Terminal 15 
35-00 - - 
01369 - Alarm triggered by Hood Switch 
35-00 - - 
01574 - Alarm triggered by Door Contact Switch; Right Rear 
35-00 - - 
01573 - Alarm triggered by Door Contact Switch; Left Rear 
35-00 - - 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: None
Part No: 4B0 959 760 B
Component: Sitzmemory R1 F 0204 
Coding: 00001
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 2C5D1414F68D

1 Fault Found:
01446 - Sensor for Driver Seat; Seatback Adjust (G230) 
20-00 - Malfunction in Basic Setting

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 4Z7-907-357.lbl
Part No: 4Z7 907 357 
Component: dynamische LWR D09 
Coding: 00030
Shop #: WSC 02325 
VCID: 040D9CB43E9D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 8E0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 4B0 035 195 N
Component: symphony II NP2 0260 
Coding: 02005
Shop #: WSC 07936 
VCID: 2B5F1708F383

2 Faults Found:
65535 - Internal Control Module Memory Error 
08-10 - Control Limit Surpassed - Intermittent
65535 - Internal Control Module Memory Error 
08-10 - Control Limit Surpassed - Intermittent

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

10.6.4 is current version of VCDS.

So why do you have immobilizer code currently in 01?

What were you doing?

Please submit a copy of your state drivers license and registration to my email.

Do you have a serial or usb cable?

What is the serial # include in e-mail to verify with Ross-Tech of your VCDS cable?

Rules are rules. No Ticky No Washy! 

Best,


----------



## swamper8 (Jul 4, 2007)

ok I'll work on those things, will try and e-mail those to you in the morning. Nothing personal but I'm a little hesitant to be sending that info out to someone I don't know.

A VW guy down the street from my G/F pulled the SKC code I posted above with his laptop. After he did it my car started once and then died. I re-started and it stayed running. So I'm guessing that's where that code came from. Freaked me out a bit at the time. He said he had trouble connecting to my instrument cluster.

I also was trying to login using the PIN I posted above. so could have been that too.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Well as you can see you can check my credentials here posted in my signature with the mother ship of your choice.

Hmmmm sounds to me like you should do some reading before just playing login or hooking up some china junk tool to your car. Better yet being the lab experiment for someone else.

Many, and I mean many cars get all kinds of screwed up from inappropriate tools being used.
You could technically call that a burglar tool.
Many clusters get bricked due to anti tampering measures.

Ok also tell me on your ecu itself if it is ME7.1 or ME7.1.1?
Or you can post a VCDS screen shot while in the main screen of the engine ecu and I will be able to tell.
I wouldn't recommend trying to login further until some data is verified being you are just creating a lock out time to grow like a weed.
Best,


----------



## swamper8 (Jul 4, 2007)

I understand the risks messing with this sort of thing. With risk comes reward. Thanks for the spanking though. If I were said burglar I could just download a cracked version of Vag Commander and I wouldn't even need to post here  Of course that would be the terrible software you refer to. Or better yet pull the eeprom off the back of my ECU PCB, read it on my chip programmer, load a fresh IC and solder it to my replacement ECU. etc etc etc. Maybe the same with the cluster. wouldn't help me match keys though.

ECU is a 7.1.1 as it's a 2.7T BEL motor. I'm aware of the timeout due to incorrect login's. I've stopped experimenting at 2 attempts.

how exactly do you have access to this information? Even my local dealer said they can't get me the code because they don't see the actual code during the process.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

You deserve a spanking.

Hmmmm seems as if you think you know what your saying.
It is bad to mention stuff like that here and it wont go well for you.

Pirate tools are not cool and I know that author so that is pretty lame. 
Ivalyo or Ivo would be pissed.
I'm pretty sure this thread may get locked as you have violated another forum morality rule.

Seems to me if you want a Geko session you can go to the dealer, or submit the proper emails, and fill out the legal forms, with proper parts sent in for verification to me, or continue your search for hidden rewards elsewhere.

I suspect you are up to something else, because key marry procedures are posted clearly at Ross-Tech so I suggest you follow directions. RTFB :facepalm:

Best,


----------



## swamper8 (Jul 4, 2007)

Alright well thanks anyway bro. Not really looking to get in a pissing contest. For what it's worth I've thouroughly read through the Ross Tech Immobilizer pages and I need the SKC to match keys. I have IMMO 3 in my Audi. And yes, while I'm at it I plan on coding a backup ECU for my car for tuning (keep the original in tact) and maybe a backup dash pod too. Not trying to hide anything. And I said I COULD go get that software, not that I would. I respect the effort developers put into their software, I work under 6 electrical engineers so I'm aware of the pain writing/debugging code entails. 

You still didn't answer how you have access to this information though

Montgomery? Isn't that Orange County Choppers territory?


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

The fact that nothing happened is good. If the PIN code wasn't valid, the ECU or cluster should either reject it outright, and VCDS would tell you if they did that, or they should drop the session, in which case VCDS would start a new session but put up a warning that the Login had been lost.

-Uwe-


----------



## swamper8 (Jul 4, 2007)

Uwe said:


> The fact that nothing happened is good. If the PIN code wasn't valid, the ECU or cluster should either reject it outright, and VCDS would tell you if they did that, or they should drop the session, in which case VCDS would start a new session but put up a warning that the Login had been lost.
> 
> -Uwe-


Cool thanks for the info. I was going to e-mail you guys directly about this because my cable came with one(?) year of support but I wasn't sure if my question qualified as Software Related or Vehicle related. I read something in the VCDS manual or on your website about the support being for software related issues, not vehicle related issues. so I figured I'd hit up some forums first.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

OK OK I'm a hard-ass then.  Maybe wound to tight today. 

I have access to the information because I went through the proper hoops of fire to get it.
You can see I am on the VW-Audi Geko list at the manufacturers website.
I am also registered with the NASTF. 
( I moved this line down one as someone confused there reading for you Dean ) 
My past many years ago I did Internal security as a warranty fraud investigator, in my not gray hair days, before the INTERNET.
Why do you think the pins can be entered into a factory scanner to this day if the system didn't exist? 
Survey says:
It exists in case the NET goes down.

I am a registered, bonded, and insured locksmith, repair facility of NYS.

This is clearly displayed in my signature, I guess you maybe didn't understand it as your functions of your immobilizer.

I am required by legal contract to authenticate people for what I do or release information in regards to the high security system.

It is a fine line and I must follow it. When you start bringing up hacked burglar tools in an open forum, how should I react? You tell me. 
I'm not looking for a pissing match either, just to help and follow the rules at the same time.
I'm a wise ass with the best of them so, I can clearly kid around, this I take very serious though.

Since Uwe answered I expect you are valid.
What he said is correct. Also if you go to 17-10-050 or 01-10-050 you will see it say PIN if it is ready, otherwise you wont have security access. This is in the instructions. Maybe have over looked while working working under the 6 engineers somewhere.
What were you doing down there anyway, looking for coins on the ground?

Best,


And yes this is where OCC is, figures you would correlate.


----------



## swamper8 (Jul 4, 2007)

Just have to keep gettin' those little jabs in there huh?

Thanks for the additional info.

Just remember long long ago you had some humble beginnings too. Can't blame others for being interested in the things that you have mastered.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Understood, No problem, glad I could bring some cheer. 

Jab jab

Best,


----------



## f1torrents (Nov 21, 2010)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Jab jab
> 
> Best,


LOL :laugh:


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

This thread is classic. 


OP, Jack is unique. You just have to get to know his 'style'. 


He is experienced & knowledgeable.

He is arrogant and expensive.

He is vague and short tempered towards people who want things handed to them without putting forth effort to learn on their own. His motto is Read The ****ing Manual. :laugh:

Much like an assassin, you might not like his methods or cost, but sometimes you need a specialists skills. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey Powerdubs,

Like Classic Coke.
How goes the VR?

I couldn't of said it better myself.
Now the thread is fun.

Well maybe I would of said loose canon in a glass house with the CO machine on full blast.

LOL :screwy:

Trying to act professional is hard, so I don't really try. Maybe sometimes if at a tea party.
Who cares I say as long as the ethics are in order for the morality issues of honesty.

Super genius : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STeVTzWelns


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

swamper8 said:


> ok I'll work on those things, will try and e-mail those to you in the morning. Nothing personal but I'm a little hesitant to be sending that info out to someone I don't know.
> 
> A VW guy down the street from my G/F pulled the SKC code I posted above with his laptop. After he did it my car started once and then died. I re-started and it stayed running. So I'm guessing that's where that code came from. Freaked me out a bit at the time. He said he had trouble connecting to my instrument cluster.
> 
> I also was trying to login using the PIN I posted above. so could have been that too.


On Audi A6 will do that when you pull SKC from car. Nothing to worry about. I have done it so many times. 
There is few ways to To check is your SKC , here is one , go to address 17 Instruments and log in with code you have, cilck do it and don't do anything else . Go out form controller and go back after few seconds.
Then go to measuring block 24 and see if you have all 4 filed 00. If you do that means your code is good and there is no lock time out.
If you have all 00 SKC is good and you can adopt extra keys.
Here is procedure for adopting keys:
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Immobilizer_III_Key_Matching_(Kessy)


----------



## swozniak4201 (Oct 8, 2009)

*SKC confirm*

By the way. Rules are made to be broken. Dont let them guilt you. Buy a darn Tacho off Ebay. Dont play the game.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

> Rules are made to be broken.


 If you break the rules in this sub-forum, you risk that wrath of Gozer. 

-Uwe-


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Yay! Gozer rocks


----------



## Hazeus01 (Jan 29, 2012)

Old thread but I am trying to change a cluster in b6 a4 with vcds and need skc.


----------

